# Transplanting select three from the pot of 40.



## jjsunderground (Jan 18, 2008)

ive had the three plants in soil for about three days now. i had to basicaly strip them down to the stem to save them. all the fan leaves became real droopy and died. this is because the root mass was terribly small and had almost no feeder roots just a main root. so it is like cloning kind of now. but there are new shoots developing on all three plants, and when the time comes i will cross the plants for seeds of the traits that i selected in these three plants. thanks for reading. peace.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 18, 2008)

good luck jj


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 18, 2008)

just be really really careful when you dig em up,  
 i had to split 7 in one pot, into 7 seperate....they all grew fine.


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 19, 2008)

right now the stems are about 6 inches tall. one has little tiny leaves coming out about 4/5ths the way up. one has even smalller growth and i am hoping this one will pull through. and one i cut about half way and has good growth c ompared to the rest. my favorite plant is doing 2nd best. the least fav. is doing best. and my middle fav. is doing least. im pretty sure all plants will pull through though. thanks. peace.

 ill get pictures as soon as possible.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 29, 2008)

heres some pics..the one with all the leaves is the third best plant. the one with tiny leaves is the best plant. if the best plant doesnt survive im gonna ditch them.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 31, 2008)

its looking more like the small one will live. i hope so.​


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2008)

:holysheep: :shocked: Is that just a stem sticking outa the ground?????   what happened to it!!!!
Don't ever take leaves off until they fall off.  Sometimes a lil green in em will still do there job.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 31, 2008)

the last pix there,  is that a tiny leaf ? If so it will still grow !!
I had a  tomato plant that gotten stripped of it leafs from the chickens and there was a very tiny leaf left and that plant grow to have the best tomatos on it..


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang didn't even see that lil leaf.
Add a lil B1 supplement to em. (superthrive or thrive alive) might help get em going. 
Esp the one on the left...one on the right....whew...I wish you good green mojo on that one.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 1, 2008)

what happened to the plants was...they didnt have enough root mass from the transplant to feed the plant. they were about 8 inches tall and healthy. all the fan leaves died and i was left with minimal growth protruding from the stems. this is where im at now. waiting for the plants to rejuvinate from the shock. i hope that they are a male and female pair that way i can just cross them since they are select. if not ill have to grow out another 40 or so to get some more like genetics then cross with the newr generation. this means i will have to keep these two alive for a long time.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

I think 40 and picking 3 is such a waste of plants IMO...I'd do a pot of 10-25....but hope they come back around and you have some nice healthy plants :cool2:


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 2, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> I think 40 and picking 3 is such a waste of plants IMO...I'd do a pot of 10-25....but hope they come back around and you have some nice healthy plants :cool2:



 at this point its more p[ractical to go with a smaller grow. so i selected three nice plants and am gonna try and stabilize the looks of these three. i started another 30 or so in a small pot yesterday. just remember this...if you want knowledge get yourself a scientist. thanks.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 2, 2008)

i put these two plants in the same pot. every body can just eat it when they give me stress about crowdin plants up...oh well anyway. these two will be kept for a long time if they both survive if not oh well.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 6, 2008)

transplanted again to a 6 oz yogurt container, ill be giving it to my dad and also building him a grow box to house it. i just want him to keepo it alive, and ill do something with it later.

 but i am starting a new strain of some **** i came across. i dubbed this stuff CANABOO. words like this come to me when im high off it. the names just floats up on me anyways. keep it real.

so then closin this thread.


----------

